# 3 week old Orphans



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

doeling on the right


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What cuties! They look like they are doing great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are for sale.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wish I lived closer to you Nancy. I'm surprised no one has snatched them up yet.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh nancy, they're beautiful!!!


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Are they boers? They look great!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh I want the girl.....why can't we over night goats they do it for chicks


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

How much are you asking?


----------



## busymomx3 (Dec 31, 2013)

They are pretty.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all, "Darlin" does make pretty babies, especially over the % does.
These are 75s.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable babies


----------

